# Computers on 24



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Why do shows on TV prefer Macs to PCs? On "24" , Chloe O'Brian would be far more likely to be using a PC notebook than a Mac. Don'tcha think?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect it depends who is paying for product placement


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought most macs were personal computers.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Of course the Mac is a "personal computer", but the industry (watch commercials) distinguish the hardware by the terms "Mac" and "PC". I just follow the ad-men


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

wolfworx said:


> Of course the Mac is a "personal computer", but the industry (watch commercials) distinguish the hardware by the terms "Mac" and "PC". I just follow the ad-men


That is how "crackers" got to be confused with "hackers."
Big difference between the two.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

wolfworx said:


> Of course the Mac is a "personal computer", but the industry (watch commercials) distinguish the hardware by the terms "Mac" and "PC". I just follow the ad-men


And if all the ad-men jumped off a cliff, does it make sense to follow them? 

Just because they are being illiterate and misusing terminology and generally making themselves look silly, is no reason for anyone else to do the same.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

So this leaves us in search of a name for what we now call a "PC" .  Would "non-Mac" work for you?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

They are BOTH a "PC."  One is a Mac system and one is a Windows system. Why not just say "Mac" or "Windows?"


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're right -- they're both technically PCs.

I suspect Microsoft could potentially have caused problems if the Mac marketing guys had used, "Hi, I'm Windows" instead of the generic "Hi, "i'm a PC."


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> You're right -- they're both technically PCs.
> 
> I suspect Microsoft could potentially have caused problems if the Mac marketing guys had used, "Hi, I'm Windows" instead of the generic "Hi, "i'm a PC."


That is probably the bottom line.

Err, would have been had I not replied.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Still a problem, since Windows is an operating system, not hardware. The non-Mac computer could be running Linux or another OS. So what should we call the non-Mac hardware? See the problem? Sorta like "Night and Day" where Night is really part of a day. I think "PC" for the hardware running Windows is - like it or not - here to stay. Note "PC Magazine" and "PC World".  Oh well, life is like that sometimes!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Good point, wolfworx.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Went to PC Magazine > Desktops.
First article is about a MAC. Personal Computer.

Edit:
http://www.pcmag.com/category2/0,2806,4,00.asp

Edit 2: lotuseclat79 has just posted an article in the Unix/Linux forum titled "Don't Fear the Penguin: A Newbie's Guide to Linux."
The copyright is owned by PC World.

P.S. It takes less energy to watch TV than it does to sleep.


----------

